# How old are you?



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 15, 2018)

Without using numbers, share how old you are:

For example, me:

Up up down down left right left right b a start


----------



## Supe (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## leggo PE (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## User1 (Oct 15, 2018)

Wax on, right hand. Wax off, left hand. Wax on, wax off. Breathe in through nose, out the mouth. Wax on, wax off.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## Mr. Zane (Oct 15, 2018)

Audi driver said:


> Without using numbers, share how old you are:
> 
> For example, me:
> 
> Up up down down left right left right b a start


Haha, I am wondering when Contra was there if you were already a dad.. arty-smiley-048:


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 15, 2018)

Mr. Zane said:


> Haha, I am wondering when Contra﻿ was there if you were already a dad.. arty-smiley-048:


Pretty sure I couldn't have even made a kid at that point.


----------



## User1 (Oct 15, 2018)

CONTRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA yesssss


----------



## kevo_55 (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 15, 2018)

Mr. Zane said:


> Contra


Loved that game on the NES.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 16, 2018)




----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Oct 16, 2018)




----------



## Mr. Zane (Oct 16, 2018)

Well, I am following Hurricane Alicia... arty-smiley-048:


----------



## Jbone27 PE (Oct 16, 2018)

Having trouble posting pics but If a Jedi was to Return we may have crossed paths. (Even though it was technically long ago in a galaxy far far away)


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 16, 2018)

Jbone27 PE said:


> Having trouble posting pics but If a Jedi was to Return we may have crossed paths. (Even though it was technically long ago in a galaxy far far away)


Doesn't need to be a pic. In fact, words are preferred.


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 16, 2018)

"Yo, Adrian.  I did it!"


----------



## frazil (Oct 16, 2018)




----------



## cement (Oct 16, 2018)




----------



## Kalika PE (Oct 30, 2018)




----------



## ruggercsc (Oct 30, 2018)

Should I be dead already?


----------



## JHW 3d (Nov 13, 2018)

Audi driver said:


> Without using numbers, share how old you are:
> For example, me:
> Up up down down left right left right b a start


I remember being pissed and gave up on trying to beat contra. It just went on forever.


----------



## P-E (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 20, 2018)

JHW 3d said:


> I remember being pissed and gave up on trying to beat contra. It just went on forever.


But if you used the Konami code, you were good to go! :thumbs:


----------



## JayKay PE (Nov 20, 2018)

Writing down the level codes for Dr. Robotnik's Mean Bean Machine-years old.


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Nov 30, 2018)




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jan 24, 2019)

First computer I ever used had windows 3.1.


----------



## P-E (Jan 25, 2019)

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> First computer I ever used had windows 3.1.


Too bad you missed out on the joys of DOS and large floppy disks and cassette drives.


----------



## cement (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## Mama said PE is the devil (Jan 26, 2019)

Watching Titanic in a movie theater with my father and sister, because I lost the coin flip years old.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Jan 26, 2019)

cement said:


>


I had to use a punch card once. The teacher just wanted us to know the pain so we could better appreciate "modern" computers.



P-E said:


> Too bad you missed out on the joys of DOS and large floppy disks and cassette drives.


5.25" or 8"?








ChebyshevII_PE said:


> First computer I ever used had windows 3.1.


Youngin'


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jan 27, 2019)

RBHeadge PE said:


> Youngin'


To be clear, I didn’t say it was the oldest computer I ever used, I just said it was the first.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 29, 2019)

I am a day older than ESPN


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 30, 2019)

^^^ Fail, you used numbers.


----------



## envirotex (Jan 30, 2019)

All of you are babies...


----------



## GeoDude_PE (Jan 30, 2019)




----------

